# Help! Classical Music Criticism.



## GMR83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,
I’ve developed a pretty serious interest in classical music over the past year or so and am looking for some decent resources for classical music criticism. 

So far I’ve had no luck finding the right kind of thing online or anywhere else. 

What I’m looking for is a resource which presents critical assessments of particular works, critics ‘readings’ of pieces of music or a composers output. The criticisms and analysis being primarily aesthetic rather than historical, sociological or musicological etc. This kind of thing must exist but maybe it comes under musicology or some category I’ve just not heard of. I’m probably being really stupid and completely overlooking a whole literature!

But, if anyone can point me towards online resources, academic journals, books, well known critics or any other source of classical music criticism I’d really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

All I can suggest is that you take a look at the 'Resources' page of my site.

FK


----------



## GMR83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll definitely take a look.


----------

